# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Μονωτήρες για υψηλή τάση

## nitako

Όλα μαζί , οτι φαίνεται στην φώτο (δεν πωλούνται ξεχωριστά).   40€




πορσελανες.jpg


Κωστας 6947263994

----------

